# Campers, How Do You Camp Out in Nature?  Take the Poll!



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2017)

For the seniors here who enjoy the outdoors and camping, what kind of camping do you enjoy?  Do you tent camp, have a pop-up truck camper like me, have a camping trailer, RV?  We used to do tent camping, but now in our older years we went with the truck camper.  It still lets us go off-road in remote areas, drive on mountain passes, etc. with no problems.  Before the pop-up, we had a slide in camper, always had a 3/4 ton pickup to handle our campers.

What kind of camping do you do?  Take the poll.


----------



## Chucktin (Jul 7, 2017)

What poll?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2017)

Chucktin, should show above my post.


----------



## Chucktin (Jul 7, 2017)

Got a Chevy ad. No link to poll.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lon (Jul 7, 2017)

My idea of Great Camping is to go deep into the wild country and find a nice SHERATON, sleep on a comfortable bed with clean sheets, take a nice Spa and have room service bring you a great meal. I had enough of that ROUGHING IT in the military.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2017)

So you're not into camping Lon, :lol:


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm not really into camping, either.  In my younger days, we had a slide in truck camper, and that was OK.

BUT, I've never seen the point in sleeping on the hard ground with bugs and wild animals when I have a  perfectly good bed at home, and running water and a real stove and refrigerator.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm too old for the rugged stuff now.  Previously I would rent a motorhome and go to a lake where I could just relax with my family.

Fireside in the evening.  Stuff like that.

Now if I went anywhere I would try to rent a wilderness cabin.


----------



## Deucemoi (Jul 7, 2017)

har matey, in me younger days I would hike 20 miles into wilderness, pitch tent, sleep on rocks... har har...then as age crept in I acquired a slide in camper and slept better.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 8, 2017)

Years ago I enjoyed it but now I am with Lon.  Give me comfort any day. If I want nature I will visit my sister in Louisiana on the farm and enjoy the outside world complete with hills, cows, alligators and a big queen size bed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 8, 2017)

Years ago - tent/bigger tent/ttrailer/bigger ttrailer, now 'converted van/metal tent' for sleeping.  Enjoy 2 nights 3 days twice monthly communing with nature.  Many, many beautiful campsites less than 100 miles from home port.  Food always tastes better outdoors, but a shower is still a must.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lon said:


> My idea of Great Camping is to go deep into the wild country and find a nice SHERATON, sleep on a comfortable bed with clean sheets, take a nice Spa and have room service bring you a great meal. I had enough of that ROUGHING IT in the military.



i get your thought.  Some days I just thing of signing in to a hotel and just be looked after for the day with meals, room service or whatever.  I call it a home vacation.  And why not?

Just take the bus there and not even have to worry about parking.


----------



## jujube (Jul 8, 2017)

I've paid my dues.  I've slept on the hard ground in leaky tents.  I've slept on cots in leaky tents.  I've slept on leaky air mattresses in leaky tents.  My leaky days are over.  Now, I "glamp" in a fifth-wheel trailer.  As I said, I've paid my dues.


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm an 'other'.
Did quite a bit of tent camping when the kids were younger.   I went tent camping on my motorcycle once just to prove I could do it - there were compromises.
When the kids got older, we transitioned to doing 'motel camping'.   Spend the day in the woods, then find a cheap motel for beds and bathroom.  Check out and go back to the woods.

Now that I'm older, I rent a cabin.  I've done VRBO, but next time I'll try AirBnB.

I'm quite surprised to see so many voted: slide-in-camper.   I haven't seen one of them on the road for years.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not a gun owner.  But I would not feel comfortable out in the wilderness camping now unless I had a gun.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 10, 2017)

Have never been camping.  Somehow, the idea of sleeping outside, weather elements, dirt, bugs, and wildlife never appealed to me.  Ewww.  nthego:


----------



## DaveA (Aug 20, 2017)

Similar to SeaBreeze's comments, we also went the tent camping route, followed by a truck camper.  Enjoyed them both but as we've aged, we've taken advantage of our daughter's offer to use their cottage on a small lake in Maine and have spent our spring and fall seasons there for the last 20 years.  Only 4 cottages on the lake and a dead-end road leading in so there is never any traffic.  All of the cottages are in use by families during the summer but when we are up there, much of the time there's no one else in residence.  If you enjoy solitude, this is the place.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice cottage and planter Dave, I do like solitude, sounds wonderful!


----------



## Chucktin (Sep 10, 2017)

Currently auditioning Hammock camping. Great sleeping. Just having other complications.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSonnet (Oct 4, 2017)

I love camping; I always have.  I'm a tent camper and an other--under the stars with no tent.  I don't ditch the tent much any more, but I still drag out the tent as often as possible.  I have nodded to my older back and begun using an air mattress, but I still cook on a campfire, etc.

Now, these days we do often "camp" at my husband's old construction shop.  It's a large metal building with open eves, running water, and no electricity.  We aren't far from town and the beech, we sleep on a futon, and we do most of our cooking on the campfire.  The shop sits on almost three wooded acres, so we can still pretend we're kind of roughing it


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

I have a mobile home up in the mountains and a cabin near Eagle Lake in northern Calif. We used to go stay in one of those several times a year at the very least. But even then the kids and I would hike out and pitch a tent some ways from the cabin or mobile home, just for the experience. They're grown now, and they take their kids up there and do the same thing.

I haven't slept in a tent myself in nearly 10 yrs.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

DaveA said:


> Similar to SeaBreeze's comments, we also went the tent camping route, followed by a truck camper.  Enjoyed them both but as we've aged, we've taken advantage of our daughter's offer to use their cottage on a small lake in Maine and have spent our spring and fall seasons there for the last 20 years.  Only 4 cottages on the lake and a dead-end road leading in so there is never any traffic.  All of the cottages are in use by families during the summer but when we are up there, much of the time there's no one else in residence.  If you enjoy solitude, this is the place.



That place looks awesome, Dave. The places where my cabins are aren't nearly as "manicured" as that.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

At my previous home the grandkids and I used to pitch a tent in the backyard when they were here over a weekend. They're scared to do it where I live now, so once in a while we'll cook out in the backyard, roast some marshmallows, and they'll sleep in a tent in my living room. I sleep in my bed.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 5, 2018)

We are RVers.   Love it.


----------



## wvnewbie (Mar 20, 2018)

"Other" b/c I have been using a hammock for over 15 years.  More comfortable in ALL kinds of weather and locations!  The only downside is that when backpacking in more that 10 - 15 miles, the beer get really heavy.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 21, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I'm not really into camping, either.  In my younger days, we had a slide in truck camper, and that was OK.
> 
> BUT, I've never seen the point in sleeping on the hard ground with bugs and wild animals when I have a  perfectly good bed at home, and running water and a real stove and refrigerator.


 Me too butterfly.  Used to when younger, but not now!


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 21, 2018)

Started out with a borrowed pup tent, then a full size tent, then a truck camper, then a used trailer on a lot, then a bigger trailer on a lot....and now....

.....a full size 42 footer with a big sunroom, toilet, shower, microwave, and a fully equipped kitchen

It is sooooo camping  and I camp from May till mid October


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2018)

When we were younger we'd go tent-camping with foldup cots in Acadia ME and around CT. I enjoyed it then, but wouldn't now.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Basically in a hotel looking out at nature.*


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 26, 2018)

RV for us. don't let anyone tell you you can't get away from it all in a Class A.  We do it almost every winter. 
This year we were down to only 7 fur babies.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2018)

The last time I camped I was still a child and we had a tent-it was on a platform.


----------

